# Impending signs of egg laying...



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Impending signs of egg laying...


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

They usually hang out in there nesting bowl but are standing. And there rear feathers go up and down like the pigeon is arching its back. When ya see it, you'll know.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when they sit in the nest bowl...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i wanted to know about the behaviour during the adjacent days prior to egg laying....i am not asking about the signs during egg laying...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> i wanted to know about the behaviour during the adjacent days prior to egg laying....i am not asking about the signs during egg laying...


they mate, eat, flap around, the male drives the hen to the nest alot...


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking I should have one lay aboout Sat. If its real cold should I take the egg in the house until she lays another ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

How many days ,does it take on an average for a hen to lay egg after courtship ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> How many days ,does it take on an average for a hen to lay egg after courtship ?


about 10 days after the actual mating.. on average.... are you worried about something?


----------

